# I DON'T want the Olympics to end !!!!!



## cambrica (9 August 2012)

Huge congratulations to Team GB Equestrian.. I have jumped every jump with you, ridden through the dressage tests and galloped the X/C, cried tears and shouted with joy.
The Olympics have me hooked and I am thrilled by every minute of it. These athletes are the role models our children should be looking upto not the celebrity culture that is sadly to follow. 
The BBC should be proud and never will I complain again about licence fees.
Will now probably rewind iplayer to watch our dressage gold again ( and maybe that lovely spanish horse Fuego)
The Olympics has restored that pride I fear I was losing in being British


----------



## Izzwizz (9 August 2012)

I know just what you mean, its been great to watch, not just the Equestrian side of it either!  Fuego - yes what a fab horse.... my horse has a short neck like his and Fuego has proved to me my horse can do Dressage movements that I thought he may struggle with.  Now where is Mr Hester's tel no to arrange some lessons...........!!


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

Hasn't it been wonderful? Will feel lost without it! 
I've never felt so strongly about a sporting event ever and feel so inspired by all of their effort and achievement


----------



## cambrica (9 August 2012)

Izzwizz said:



			I know just what you mean, its been great to watch, not just the Equestrian side of it either!  Fuego - yes what a fab horse.... my horse has a short neck like his and Fuego has proved to me my horse can do Dressage movements that I thought he may struggle with.  Now where is Mr Hester's tel no to arrange some lessons...........!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I tried to call him but he's not taking calls right now  I have high hopes for my short necked sec D but he's still a baby at 3.

Simply can't pick out my favourite moment as there has been so many - even Nicola Adams the female boxer - something I never imagined I would watch !
I grew up as a kid with the late Seventies and Eighties olympics - now my kids have 2012 to remember. So far, from the opening ceremony to date it has been brilliant.


----------



## imaginegenerous (10 August 2012)

Loved all of it, as a whole I think it's gone brilliantly. Atmosphere at the events has looked amazing, certainly was at Greenwich yesterday. I remember being a big fan of the late 80s/early 90s games but not followed so much the last two. Definitely back with a bang this time although having everything on UK time makes it easier to watch things. Team GB have done so well and I think we can be really proud. It's certainly inspired me


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 August 2012)

Bring on the Paralympics!


----------

